# Coffee soap



## susan_e (Jan 28, 2014)

I want to make a coffee soap with the coffee in place of the water an the grounds but read somewhere that the coffee will eventually mold is this true?  Wanting to make to sell


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know about mold, but you will need to add a FO because the coffee smell won't make it through saponification.. Also if you use the coffee instead of water try to make it double strength and freeze it first. Just freeze it in ice cube tray and slowly add lye to the ice, that way you won't burn it.  (but you probably already knew this) I am also planning a coffee soap and never heard of it molding. I guess it could depending on how much you use. I am going to add unused ground coffee for a texture.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been making coffee soaps for several years and use brewed coffee to replace anywhere from 50-100% of the water. I also add coffee grounds at trace - some fresh ground; some harvested from the brewed coffee. Mold or rancidity has never been a problem and I do have some bars that I've held for a year or more. And as Tweetibyrd said - you will need to add fragrance because the coffee aroma will not hold up to the process. Have you smelled Coffee Butter? Makes you want to drink it!...but the aroma is gone after soaping. So get  good coffee fragrance and you'll love showering with it!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

I've made coffee soap with coffee f.o. and never had one to sell. I love the scent in the shower but my thinking is customers are afraid of smelling like coffee all day. :-D


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, and I do freeze my coffee and use in place of water.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2014)

I make coffee soap with the grounds in it for kitchen soap.  It helps remove odors.  I generally brew triple strength coffee and then just put it in the fridge.  I add my lye to the cold coffee in an ice bath.  It does smell terrible at first but goes away.  I also scent it with a coffee scent mixed with a chocolate scent. Never had one go rancid yet.


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, freeze the coffee in ice cube trays and add the lye slowly to the frozen coffee.  I add very finely ground coffee to the soap batter, also.  I have been making coffee soap for several years and have never had a problem with mold.


----------



## Sagebrush (Jan 28, 2014)

I make a coffee soap using a coffee porter in place of water (I've never used brewed coffee in soap). I also add freshly ground coffee to the olive oil needed for my recipe and keep it in a jar for at least a couple weeks, to infuse it. I also use 1oz of coffee absolute for my 6lb recipe to give it that extra little oomph. Coffee absolute can be a bit pricey, but it's worth it. I get mine through Organic Creations in Oregon. I've never had an issue with the soap getting moldy or going bad, but, like I said, I've never used brewed coffee in my recipe.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

"Porter" as in ale or stout?


----------



## Sagebrush (Jan 28, 2014)

Porter as in stout. The microbrewery I get the beer from makes the beer with coffee.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

That's what I thought. I just finished making a chocolate stout that has overtones of coffee. We grow our own hops and barley and my husband is the brewer. We call his stouts Proulx Broulx (proo broo). I'm going to talk to him about making one specifically coffee. His chocolate stout has serious coffee overtones.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

BTW, I've made several coffee soaps and none have gone funky. But, I don't put grounds in mine. Too scritchy.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 29, 2014)

I made my last batch of coffee soap with triple brewed coffee instead of water and added used coffee grounds and Coffee Mocha FO at trace.  The soaps are about 8 months old, and no sign of mould or other problems.  I like the scrubbiness of the coffee grounds in the soap, but DH found it to be way too sharp and will only use it on his hands, so next time I'd grind the coffee beans on a finer setting in the coffee grinder.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I make coffee soap with the grounds in it for kitchen soap.  It helps remove odors.  I generally brew triple strength coffee and then just put it in the fridge.  I add my lye to the cold coffee in an ice bath.  It does smell terrible at first but goes away.  I also scent it with a coffee scent mixed with a chocolate scent. Never had one go rancid yet.



Do you think it would also be good at removing odours without the FOs?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 29, 2014)

It removes the smell from my husbands sweaty boxing glove hands like magic. I do put rosemary essential oil in, but I am sure that would just mask the odour and the coffee grounds definitely seem to remove it completely. Nothing else he has ever found does the trick.


----------



## rizzo1267 (Jan 29, 2014)

Will be putting Coffee soap on my list to make.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be joining you on that one, Rizz


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm making a hemp soap today and going to scent it with Morocco spice, coffee spice  and African spice. No grounds, though.


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 4, 2014)

Homemade chocolate stout sounds really good, MizJenny  One of these days I will make a batch of coffee soap without the grounds (I'll just strain the olive oil that I infuse). 
I just made a batch of my Coffee and Beer Morning soap today: 

View attachment 5761


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 4, 2014)

SageontheMountain said:


> Homemade chocolate stout sounds really good, MizJenny  One of these days I will make a batch of coffee soap without the grounds (I'll just strain the olive oil that I infuse).
> I just made a batch of my Coffee and Beer Morning soap today:
> 
> View attachment 5761



Sounds bracing!


----------

